# My O Gauge Layout



## n1ywb (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi everybody,

I'm putting together an O27 layout for my daughter (who says trains are just for boys?) I have three old 30" x 80" doors to use, which an 027 loop conveniently fits inside. Also I have a ton of O27 track from my old layout from when _I_ was a kid, and from when _MY_ dad was a kid (3rd generation Lionel trains). Here's my idea so far. I also need to add a short track inside the small loop for my trolley. 

I like the long main loop because I'm a big fan of straightaways. I figure I can either run one train figure-8 style on the two loops or run two trains one on each loop and block them separately. 

The siding on the left is for reversing a train. It would be cool to have a wye instead, dunno if anybody makes such a thing for O27 tinplate track.

The yard might start out as a siding until I beg/borrow/steal some more switches.

What do you all think?


O Gauge Layout Proposal by n1ywb_1, on Flickr


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you don't have access to the back wall, you might think about how you're going to reach stuff back there.


----------



## n1ywb (Feb 4, 2011)

It'll be removable and there should be enough room around it anyway. But good thought.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm thinking of things like derailments, changes to the layout, etc. I'm currently designing a 13 x 8 layout, and it's tucked into a corner, so I'm going to have a couple of drop-down panels to reach everything.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

N1,

Glad to see the family getting into the fun!

I have a little O27 layout, and was depth limited, too. That turnout-cluster on the right looks awfully twisty, but I don't know what else you could do to access the spurs with O27 switches.

Have you thought about how you plan to wire all of this? Toggled block sections of track? If so, how does that play in with the twisty turnout cluster on the right?

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

This is a Ross 11 degree Wye.
That is $60 bucks. They have more checkout the link.










The link. If you have the bucks Ross is nice track.


http://catalog.rossswitches.com/productSearch_catalog.cfm?RequestTimeout=500

Gargraves might have some too.


----------



## n1ywb (Feb 4, 2011)

I get pretty fancy with my wiring so I'll definitely be doing blocks. I have to make good use of my type KW transformer. I'll probably make one block of all the the curved sections of the turnouts in the yard. I'd like to be able to run two trains, one on the big loop, and one on the small loop, which would obviously require block controls.

Yeah it's twisty. I might play with it some more, but it seems like an optimal use of space. Anyway it's only for accessing the sidings and turning trains, not exactly the main line.

Maybe this would be better. Same number of turnouts, but a better mix of right and lefts instead of ALL lefts like the other one.


Train layout take two by n1ywb_1, on Flickr


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

N1,

I like that turnout / siding layout much better. Smoother operation all around, I think.

As a side note, one of the shortcomings with AnyRail (and perhaps your XTrackCAD) is that it doesn't show the side control boxes of Lionel switches and the impact of these on switch placement and clearance with other switches. I don't think I see a problem with your layout, but you might want to take a closer look to see if the housings of any of your switches in that design would want to bump into each other.

My only other thought might be to forgoe the trio of short "vertical" straight pieces in the lower-right loop, yielding full 180-deg turns left and right ... this, for no other reason than to keep the front-most track a bit further away from "the dreaded EDGE" ! Gravity never rests, after all!

Looks like a fun layout ... looking forward to your progress,

TJ


----------



## n1ywb (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks tjcruiser, good call on the edges. I've tightened it up a little bit.

I spent last night scrubbing my track with scotchbrite while watching movies with the wifey. This morning I put it together, minus the yard, and ran the train around a few times to the delight of my two year old daughter. She loves the "baboosh" the best  This is just a test assembly, though. I still need to figure out how to route wires, where my blocks will be, etc.

The yard will take way more switches than I currently have. Greedbay ahoy...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

One thing you might consider. That trolley track could be elevated and go over the other tracks, that would be cool.


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

n1ywb said:


> O Gauge Layout Proposal by n1ywb_1, on Flickr



I borrowed your design and modified it to the amount/type of switches that I have, and I have to say it didn't come out to bad, looks like there are 5 spots for cars to sit, but sadly, there are only 3, with spare track in between to keep the rest of the engines/cars up off the floor. besides a few issues with my lionel train going over a marx switch, and one small spot of dead track, I am lucky that this only have a few glitches lol. The main line goes around the yard, and oh, on a side note, this set up is on my bedroom floor, and goes under my son's crib, he loves watching it first thing in the morning.


----------

